# Trap out nuc box runith over



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I had to super my trapout the other day. Doing the Hogan method on mine and there are SO MANY bees. I have 7 deep frames full of honey and they'll hopefully get this medium full before I'm done with the trapout. I'm only on day 17.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I am hopeing to get one that I can do the "Hogan" box on but everything is 10ft off the ground and would bee hard to get the adptor on and hold the box.


----------

